# Whiskey barrels?



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

I have given up on trying to grow tomatoes in the ground at my house because anywhere I have room just doesnt get enough sunlight. So I have decided to go with whiskey barrels or something similar, but those things are expensive. Anybody know where I can get a deal on about 4 of them? or maybe some decent planter boxes (or good plans to build some for that matter)?


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Tomato plants*

I am starting mine tommorow. March 1rst is the start date gambling with
no more freezes. What you can do that is less expensive is to buy 30
gallon black plastic pots. The ones you see from starter oak tree pots. This is what I use every year and harvested over 300 tomatos last year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

srmtphillips said:


> I have given up on trying to grow tomatoes in the ground at my house because anywhere I have room just doesnt get enough sunlight. So I have decided to go with whiskey barrels or something similar, but those things are expensive. Anybody know where I can get a deal on about 4 of them? or maybe some decent planter boxes (or good plans to build some for that matter)?


Build you some planter box's where the Sunshine's.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mako2 said:


> I am starting mine tommorow. March 1rst is the start date gambling with
> no more freezes. What you can do that is less expensive is to buy 30
> gallon black plastic pots. The ones you see from starter oak tree pots. This is what I use every year and harvested over 300 tomatoes last year.


Kinda of early. Little frost their toast.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

I quit growing maters in the garden to use the space for other plants. for the last 3 years Ive been using burlap bags set all over the yard. cheap,easy and compostable. I got 1500 materd last year out of 20 plants. just fill em 1/3 full and roll the sides down


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Tomatoes can get stressed at temps less than 50F. The ten day forecast shows temps in the mid 30's still. I am waiting. Mine are under a growlight getting happy right now.

JPO, I really like your burlap bag idea. I think I am going to try that.

Tate


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

jpo, How many burlap bags do you use and dumb question but what do you fill them with, all dirt? thanks.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks tate! blue , I usually do 20 or so. ive done as much as 30. there 3 bucks a piece at the feed store but I get mine free at a small coffee company in houston. I also mulch my other plants with em in the garden. I put em in 3 or 4 bag sections at diffrent spots of the yard to keep my strains seperated so they dont cross pollinate. works out great! I fill em with a mix of compost, peat moss, mushroom compost, manure and garden soil! add epsom salt or lime after I test the soil


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish I could put that many out, but because of the dang pine trees, I am limited on the ares of my yard that get enough sun. I will just do a few in pots and see how they do.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

JPO said:


> thanks tate! blue , I usually do 20 or so. ive done as much as 30. there 3 bucks a piece at the feed store but I get mine free at a small coffee company in houston. I also mulch my other plants with em in the garden. I put em in 3 or 4 bag sections at diffrent spots of the yard to keep my strains seperated so they dont cross pollinate. works out great! I fill em with a mix of compost, peat moss, mushroom compost, manure and garden soil! add epsom salt or lime after I test the soil


What is the ideal soil for tomatoes?


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

lots of compost, no clay! I use a mixture of atleast 50% compost, garden soil,mushroom compost,composted manure and peat moss


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Molasses tubs are what we use. They are about 24" in diameter & 24" high and won't rot out. Simply drill about 12-16 half-inch holes in the bottom for drainage & you're good to go.

Don't know where you located but I have 5 extras that you can have. I drive into west Houston 4 times a week if you want them. Otherwise you can probably ask around where you live as other ranchers can probably help you out.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> Molasses tubs are what we use. They are about 24" in diameter & 24" high and won't rot out. Simply drill about 12-16 half-inch holes in the bottom for drainage & you're good to go.
> 
> Don't know where you located but I have 5 extras that you can have. I drive into west Houston 4 times a week if you want them. Otherwise you can probably ask around where you live as other ranchers can probably help you out.


I am on Brittmoore between Clay and Tanner - if it's not an inconvenience, I'd love to have them!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll bring them with me on Wednesday & give you a call around 1400 hrs.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> I'll bring them with me on Wednesday & give you a call around 1400 hrs.


For us non-military guys - that's 3:00 PM correct? Thanks - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

ut -ooh your gonna be late!:rotfl:


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

JPO said:


> thanks tate! blue , I usually do 20 or so. ive done as much as 30. there 3 bucks a piece at the feed store but I get mine free at a small coffee company in houston. I also mulch my other plants with em in the garden. I put em in 3 or 4 bag sections at diffrent spots of the yard to keep my strains seperated so they dont cross pollinate. works out great! I fill em with a mix of compost, peat moss, mushroom compost, manure and garden soil! add epsom salt or lime after I test the soil


I found some burlap bags for a buck a piece at a feed store. I started one of my Sweet Chelsea tomato plants in it to see how it goes. I am real curious as to how it will turn out because it looks great so far. I also bought some bird netting this year to keep the Mockingbirds OUT. I have 25 plants this year. Hopefully, this does the trick. It is going to be such a delight seeing those dudes trying to get in there and can't.

I am also thinking of filling up 5 of the bags or so and placing them in a circle and fill the middle up with nice, loose fertile soil and doing sweet potatoes starting in May. Kind of inspired by your plastic bag potato idea.

Tate


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Srmtphillips...I think the phone is going to ring around 2pm..not 3pm.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Todd, how are your tomatoes doing???


----------

